# Hamilton Fall Auction



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Hamilton Fall Auction 
The H&DAS fall auction will be held Saturday September 22nd at the Waterdown Legion Hall.
For all the details contact our web page. http://hdas.ca/


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I cant wait, the spring one was great. Definitely suggest everyone plan to attend.



Bwhiskered said:


> Hamilton Fall Auction
> The H&DAS fall auction will be held Saturday September 22nd at the Waterdown Legion Hall.
> For all the details contact our web page. http://hdas.ca/


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

I'll be there!


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I will be there!


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

I should be there 
Hope to have some of my stock ready for sale


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

This is the first time it falls on my weekend off, so I will definitely be there.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I will be there also, shutting down a few tanks so I have more space in my fish room so will have tanks, equipment, accessories, plants etc.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm going to be there. The spring auction was great so I have high hopes.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

are you going to have a list of the stuff available for auction beforehand?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I will post what I am going to take about 1 week before. Anyone local can pick up, or I can meet up somewhere within reason (Oakville/Milton/Hamilton/Guelph/Miss etc) but I won't be delivering out to GTA/Markham, just too far.


----------



## robert77k (May 27, 2012)

I've never been to an auction. Can anybody hive me some insight to how it works? Is it a silent auction? Can you bring goods yo sell? Is there a registration/fee?

Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

No it is not silent. You can bring goods to sell. There is no registration fee, but 30% of your sales usually goes to the club. You have to register to sell, not sure if you have to register for a bidders # some clubs just have you sign for it. Hope that helps.


----------



## robert77k (May 27, 2012)

I guess it is a failrly long event if they go through every item one by one. But it's definetly more fun this way.

thanks for the info!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

robert77k said:


> I guess it is a fairly long event if they go through every item one by one. But it's definetly more fun this way.
> 
> thanks for the info!


Depending on the number of items up for auction, but usually it finishes at 3-4:30pm.

I find it exciting and if your interested in helping out, you can be a runner (For 5 minutes, an hour or more. Its fun, I've done it a few times. You get to see the item/fish up close & you can bid on it still)

I've bought and sold at the auction. Its a great way to try new things or find some fish you don't normally see at your LFS. There's something for everyone.

*From the club website:
Hamilton and District Aquarium Society FALL AUCTION 
Date: Saturday, September 22, 2012

Royal Canadian Legion Branch 551
79 Hamilton St N
Waterdown, Ontario

Doors open at 8:00am. All entries must be submitted and tabled by 9:30 am.
Auction starts sharply at 10:00am.

The percentage breakdown will be 70% / 30% club.
Only new dry goods, fish and books will be accepted.
Used equipment, including aquariums up to 40 gallons (if you can't carry it in, please don't bring it), are welcome, but must be in working condition.

All sales final and at the decision of the auctioneer.*

*H&DAS Fall Auction link*

Hope to see you there. I'll have the white hat with HOL (for Holland) on the front.

Thanks, Scott


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Is there reserves? If so, perhaps i'll build a couple shrimp breeders, and make the drive.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

No reserves but you can put on minimum bids.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Pamelajo said:


> No reserves but you can put on minimum bids.


Serves the same to me. I would hate to build them, and not cover materials.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

J_T said:


> Serves the same to me. I would hate to build them, and not cover materials.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


Have you got pictures of these shrimp breeders?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Pamelajo said:


> Have you got pictures of these shrimp breeders?


Think there are a couple of them on the facebook link. And when I finish typing, I will check the phone too.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope this works.. If not, when I get home I will post a couple then.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Looks cool. What does it do and how? And how big is it?

Lee


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

36" long tank dived into three seperate sections. The water travels under each divider, and through the drilled out holes. The substrate will be higher than the gap under the divider. Keeping the shrimp in their section. The holes, are getting foam inserts. This will provide a spot to feed, and let the water pass.

Tank is 12" wide, and 18" high.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Are there going to be any green dragon pleco's at the Waterdown Auction? Now that the one i got last fall has grown up she looks pretty cool.

Lee


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Lee_D said:


> Are there going to be any green dragon pleco's at the Waterdown Auction? Now that the one i got last fall has grown up she looks pretty cool.
> 
> Lee


Yes there will be Green Dragons there in both short and long fin.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Excellent. My Algae is cringing in terror! 

Lee


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Im going to be bringing shrimps....crystal red/black and yellow. Shutting down some tanks so I can house my new ones coming in.
Will also have several of the 12 x 12 x 12 Nano tanks, smaller tanks, 5s and 10s and lots of accessories and plants.


----------



## Fijidevil (Dec 7, 2010)

*Hours of the Auction Sept 22*

Looking forward to the Fall Auction but something always comes up but maybe can go early. Does anyone know what the hours of the auction are?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

The doors open at 8a.m. and the auction starts at 10a.m. sharpe.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Anyone bringing any discus?


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

Bump!

Can't wait for tomorrow


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a few CRS/CBS/Yellow shrimps going in!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Great auction. Lots of fish & stuff. More shrimp @ this auction than any I've been too.


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Scotmando said:


> Great auction. Lots of fish & stuff. More shrimp @ this auction than any I've been too.


Tons of STUFF to be bought!

Awesome day and some realllllly good deals, I even bought some CRS 20 for 
3$ 

It was a pleasure meeting Bewhiskered and Pamelajo!


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Bantario good to meet you too.
I left at 2ish and they had finish table G, how much longer did it go on.
Hope to see some of your or all at the St. Catharines auction on October 21st.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Great Auction! Had to bump my last 3 bags and get back home! I have to prep for a huge pizza bash w/ my nieces tomorrow. Hehe

Anyway, I was the guy who picked up the Weitzmani's and the Red Lizards by expressing them and the big piece of Driftwood for 7$ hehe.

I'd love to know who 'Charlie' is and also 'Eric Peggie' great livestock! Would love to keep I touch. I won't make it out again until KWAS most likely.

Cheers!


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Charlie always sits at the table selling tickets for the tank draw just inside the door.


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Pamelajo said:


> Bantario good to meet you too.
> I left at 2ish and they had finish table G, how much longer did it go on.
> Hope to see some of your or all at the St. Catharines auction on October 21st.


I left around 3:40 and it was still going, last table!!

There was some HUGE pieces of driftwood up for grabs


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

I thought by the looks of it when I left it would be a lot later. So what did everyone bring home. I got some self cloning crayfish for our invert breeding program, some panda guppys for a small tank I have, and an african fern. Did not really need anything.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We were one of the vendors there. It was a nice event but too bad that the turn out was worse than last year. 

I posted a few photos from the auction on our facebook page.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

RevoBuda said:


> Great Auction! Had to bump my last 3 bags and get back home! I have to prep for a huge pizza bash w/ my nieces tomorrow. Hehe
> 
> Anyway, I was the guy who picked up the Weitzmani's and the Red Lizards by expressing them and the big piece of Driftwood for 7$ hehe.
> 
> ...


I'm Charlie the guy selling the draw tickets. Eric Peggie comes down from Sudbury. It was a great auction for buyers but not too great for sellers.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey Charlie! You always have great stuff at every auction I've been. I always know your livestock because of the tape on the sides. Appreciate your efforts!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I got lots of different plants for my new tank, and picked up a pair of Golden Wonder Killifish and 5 longfin Cherry Barbs who are happy as p....in....you know what! in my heavy plant tank. They just explore all over it...hoping I can breed them too...such a cool pink/red color with lovely long fins 

Pam thanks again for your help...boy was I tired!

Great to meet everyone again, and now that I have my BIG bag of ADA from Angelfins I can now set up my new big Taiwan Bee breeding tank!!!


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

I bought a bunch of stuff yesterday.

My steal was 8 platinum angels for $7 in the afternoon when bags of 10 were going for $25+ earlier in the morning.

now my tank is stocked


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Yea, the prices dropped a lot after three. Everything was going for a looney or a tooney. Except of course for the green dragon plecos. I don't think a single bag went for less than ten bucks. I ended up settling for three common ones for a buck. I'm sure they will clean the tank just as well. 

Lee


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

I got my first Killis at the HDAS auction on Sunday. A pair of Fundulopanchax nigerianus 'Misaje'. Gorgeous specimens! The price was very low @ $4.

It certainly was a buyers auction in Hamilton (Waterdown). Very low prices! 

I brought plants & African cichlids and got very little for them, especially the plants!


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Scotmando said:


> I got my first Killis at the HDAS auction on Sunday. A pair of Fundulopanchax nigerianus 'Misaje'. Gorgeous specimens! The price was very low @ $4.
> 
> It certainly was a buyers auction in Hamilton (Waterdown). Very low prices!
> 
> I brought plants & African cichlids and got very little for them, especially the plants!


I bought some of your water lettuce, 1$ each near the end!


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

That's interesting, because I didn't see very much in the way of plants. It was mostly those big bags of Water Sprite. I picked up a bag of Frog bit for a buck just because I didn't want to see it get thrown out. I have no idea what I'm going to do with it though.

Lee


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Lee_D said:


> That's interesting, because I didn't see very much in the way of plants. It was mostly those big bags of Water Sprite. I picked up a bag of Frog bit for a buck just because I didn't want to see it get thrown out. I have no idea what I'm going to do with it though.
> 
> Lee


Bought a massive bag of it also, gave it away for free on here on Sunday!

I seen lettuce, dwarf sag, various Anubias , Val's , crypts and baby tears on lava rock(went for 3$)and a few others


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I had an amazing time there!! ...so...when's the next one?


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

London, next weekend. The next Hamilton will be next spring.

Lee


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I've never been to the London Auction before...is it any good? ...Hmmm...just looked up the directions and it's 2 hours away...too far for my liking.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I rather like London. I don't think it is as big as the Hamilton Auction but for some reason it seems to have a better variety of more obscure species. If you are looking for something different for your tank, thats the one I would go to. Atleast, that's my view of London.

Lee


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

manhtu said:


> I've never been to the London Auction before...is it any good? ...Hmmm...just looked up the directions and it's 2 hours away...too far for my liking.


I live in Mississauga and I am bookin the day of to go to the London auction! Its not that far. From my house @ Derry & WC its 137km, 1hour 38mins. I sell a few things there also to pay for some gas.



Lee_D said:


> I rather like London. I don't think it is as big as the Hamilton Auction but for some reason it seems to have a better variety of more obscure species. If you are looking for something different for your tank, thats the one I would go to. Atleast, that's my view of London.
> 
> Lee


you're right Lee, London is a good auction. Different fish. I went last year & it was worth it.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Wish I could work it out to go.. I'd go see Mom at the same time.. but then if I bought anything alive I'd have to find a way to keep it going overnight.. sigh.. life is darn complicated at times. I must be patient and wait for next year. sigh... I hate waiting.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Fishfur said:


> Wish I could work it out to go.. I'd go see Mom at the same time.. but then if I bought anything alive I'd have to find a way to keep it going overnight.. sigh.. life is darn complicated at times. I must be patient and wait for next year. sigh... I hate waiting.


They make battery powered air pumps.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah, I know they do.. I keep thinking I should get one just in case of power failures. But If I go, I'd have to stay two or three days.. Mom would be ticked if I only visited once and then left. She's in a nursing home and not enjoying it much. Don't guess I would either, in her shoes, which I sincerely hope I never am.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Fish if packed properly can last 1 week in a bag. I have shipped to BC several times and it usually takes 4 - 5 days. You can always take ice cream containers and conditioner and change the water everyday.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Doing WC with conditioner I did not think of.. I also didn't know they'd last that long in a bag.. I'd figured a day or two tops.. hmmm. Food for thought, and thanks !


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Feel free to pm me!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks.. if I manage to work it out, I will. Also dealing with a new landlord who badly wants me gone so they can renovate and jack the rent five hundred or so. I need to be fairly sure that I don't end up gone just as he comes up with something I have to have done in a short time. Tenant's rights are all very well but if they really want you gone, they find a way. I'm already looking, but for what I pay here I'll never find anything half the size. Not my fault the old landlord was too stupid to make sure the rent increase forms were actually legal, but now I'm well below market price and they hate that.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Fishfur said:


> Thanks.. if I manage to work it out, I will. Also dealing with a new landlord who badly wants me gone so they can renovate and jack the rent five hundred or so. I need to be fairly sure that I don't end up gone just as he comes up with something I have to have done in a short time. Tenant's rights are all very well but if they really want you gone, they find a way. I'm already looking, but for what I pay here I'll never find anything half the size. Not my fault the old landlord was too stupid to make sure the rent increase forms were actually legal, but now I'm well below market price and they hate that.


They have no way to evict you unless you don't pay your rent.

Landlord and tenants board. There is website. My wife and I were the supt. Of 7 buildings. It is very hard to get a tenant out with good reasons! Never mind without one!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

What about a bucket, some prime, a battery powered air pump and a cycled small sponge filter. Portable fish tank. The only other thing you might need is a small heater but you could always add warm conditioned water.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I could do that Matt, good idea.

And as for it being hard to get tenants out.. yes, you're right, it can be nearly impossible if they know how to play the system. But that does not stop the landlord from making your life hell.. I know, my last one did exactly that hoping to shift me. I declined to be shifted.. I pay rent on time, in full, am a good neighbour and cooperate with whatever they want the best way I can. Because of disability, I cannot always have things ready inside the 24 hour notice which is all they have to give you, so I've lost track of the number of eviction notices sent my way for not cooperating with maintenance and repairs, or for the place not being tidy enough to suit them.. but so far, they have not wanted to file on me. Likely because they know it probably won't fly at the tribunal. But every time I get a new notice it makes me feel a bit sick.. and they are now tearing any vacant unit right down to the concrete and replacing everything, then raising the rent approx. 300 bucks.. since I'm already 200 below market, that would be 500 more for this unit. It gets to be nerve wracking after awhile. Stress kills just as much as other more visible things can, but this is not really the place to bitch about it, my apologies. It's kind of scary not knowing what they will do next.


----------

